# Brooks Pro saddle



## Duffy (19 Jun 2018)

in brown or honey please, I need to replace an old friend that is splitting in 2 after 40 years sterling service


----------



## colly (20 Jun 2018)

I have a B17............in black going spare.

Not much help that is it?


----------



## Duffy (21 Jun 2018)

No but it’s the thought that counts!


----------



## uphillstruggler (22 Jun 2018)

colly said:


> I have a B17............in black going spare.
> 
> Not much help that is it?



Good afternoon Colly

Now Duffy has said no thanks, are you thinking of selling the saddle?

If so, I may be interested 

Tia


----------



## colly (22 Jun 2018)

I'll send you a couple of photos of it if you're interested.
It's been used for maybe 3 months or so but I decided it wasn't for me. It's been tucked away at the back of my workshop for a few years and I came across it last week while having a clean up. It's still in the original box.


----------



## colly (22 Jun 2018)

Give me a shout if it is what you're after.
@uphillstruggler


----------



## gaijintendo (22 Jun 2018)

Duffy said:


> in brown or honey please, I need to replace an old friend that is splitting in 2 after 40 years sterling service


Get in touch with the Brooks guys in Smethwick. I just had my rails replaced a year ago, and they do seem to like to keep their saddles running... They may have a leathersmith who has been there 40 years  and can sort you out.

I don't know the Pro, assume it isn't one of the non-leather ones...

Edit: nice looking saddle, the Professional.


----------



## Duffy (23 Jun 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> Get in touch with the Brooks guys in Smethwick. I just had my rails replaced a year ago, and they do seem to like to keep their saddles running... They may have a leathersmith who has been there 40 years  and van sort you out.
> 
> I don't know the Pro, assume it isn't one of the non-rubber ones...




I did consider this, I suppose an email and some photos might be worthwhile

It’s a good old school leather saddle!


----------



## Duffy (23 Jun 2018)

Duffy said:


> I did consider this, I suppose an email and some photos might be worthwhile
> 
> It’s a good old school leather saddle!



Piccies taken and enquiry sent!


----------



## davidphilips (23 Jun 2018)

colly said:


> View attachment 415528
> View attachment 415529
> View attachment 415530
> View attachment 415531
> ...




Now thats a really nice saddle. The big copper rivets look great .


----------



## uphillstruggler (25 Jun 2018)

colly said:


> View attachment 415528
> View attachment 415529
> View attachment 415530
> View attachment 415531
> ...



Hello Colly

sorry but been away and didn't see this.

definatley interested so PM me

Cheers


----------



## Serge (25 Jun 2018)

uphillstruggler said:


> Hello Colly
> 
> sorry but been away and didn't see this.
> 
> ...


Can I go second dibs on that please? Just what I'm after.


----------

